# Some pond photos



## davholla (Dec 10, 2017)

I went to a photography workshop and took these



Diving beetle EF7A9378 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Newt tadpole EF7A9384 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Waterboatmen EF7A9346 by davholla2002, on Flickr





Waterlouse EF7A9407 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Dec 13, 2017)

I like the boatmen the best.  What did you use to get the lens under the surface of the water like that?


----------



## davholla (Dec 13, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> I like the boatmen the best.  What did you use to get the lens under the surface of the water like that?


I didn't they were in photo aquariums.   The idea came from this book I think but the person who organized the workshop had the idea of using leaves as a backdrop which looks a lot better
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Extreme-Close-Up-Photography-Focus-Stacking/dp/1847977197


----------



## plm (Dec 22, 2017)

I like the Water louse, however I can't help but wonder what it would look like in B&W. It might give it the look of a fossil from prehistoric time.


----------



## davholla (Dec 22, 2017)

plm said:


> I like the Water louse, however I can't help but wonder what it would look like in B&W. It might give it the look of a fossil from prehistoric time.


Thank you, you are welcome to try


----------



## plm (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks, I will give it a try but I have to be upfront with you and say that I am not an expert in B&W. I have a little experience with it from 35 years ago in the darkroom, however I am just learning the digital side of B&W manipulation. In other words, don't hold your breath...lol.


----------

